

Show HN: Vittyo, Roll your own video store - csytan
http://www.vittyo.com/

======
csytan
Hey HN,

My co-founder and I have recently launched our project which lets people build
stores to sell their streaming video content. We've been working on it for
almost 5 months now.

Let us know what you think!

Sincerely,

Chris & Ivan

------
chedigitz
Looks pretty cool, congrats!

My main concern is how do you plan to compete with YouTube? They offer a
rentals marketplace which may still be in beta. Also, they have serious money
behind their technology for large scale streaming, and currently have a
majority of the traffic in that space.

~~~
ivanzhao
just like Vimeo, we are trying to target at the "indie" and more serious group
of video makers than YouTube, by providing them lots more room of
customization and personal branding.

the focus is very different: Vimeo and YouTube are more like a hub, while we
try to be a service.

~~~
chedigitz
Thanks! guys for helping me understand a lil bit more.

We are currently in the YouTube Rentals program, may have to test it out and
see how some of our content performs on your platform. Once we finish, off
course.

Keep coding!

~~~
csytan
Cool, let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

csytan@gmail.com

------
jon_dahl
Congratulations! Love the design and the simplicity.

What do you use for video encoding?

~~~
ivanzhao
We tried many solutions, currently using Zencoder.

~~~
jon_dahl
Glad to hear it - I'm a co-founder over there. Let me know if you need
anything. :)

------
patrickaljord
Nice, I like the simplicity.

~~~
ivanzhao
Thanks. We worked really really hard on that.

------
saturdayplace
I love the idea, have thought about doing something similar in the past.

It looks like all the stores are hosted as subdomains of vittyo.com. It would
nice to run a vittyo store on my own domain.

~~~
csytan
Thanks, it's in the works :)

------
moe
Two things:

1\. Check your spelling.

2\. Buffering...

~~~
csytan
Hey moe, I can't do anything about the buffering unfortunately, but could you
link to the spelling error?

Edit: thanks, Ivan fixed it a few minutes ago

~~~
rubyruy
There aren't 2 Ts or any Ys in "video", duh.

~~~
iamdave
Nice try, GWB. We all know there's a "Y" in "Vidya" as in "Vidya games".

------
mr_twj
Just to make sure: can the customer download content, not just stream it?
Thanks.

~~~
ivanzhao
Right now it's only streaming, but the purchase will be recorded and the
viewer can stream it as many times as she likes. It's easy to do the
downloading option but less secure in terms of piracy issues.

~~~
mr_twj
Why not make it an option (for the content producer)? A lot of filmmakers
generate income from stock footage on the side as well. You guys could
undercut the stock footage monopoly. Just a thought from a _prospective_
client. Thanks.

~~~
csytan
This is officially on the roadmap. Cheers :-)

------
wiredfutureman
Nice one Chris & Ivan! Love the simplicity also.

------
uurayan
What percentage of the sales are you guys taking or is there a monthly fee?

~~~
ivanzhao
We don't hav a specific pricing plan yet, that's way running beta to figure
out people's usage pattern first.

